# Hats



## dextermom (Jan 24, 2007)

Can anyone knit hats but with the ear holes in them?
I want one for my pup but i'm hopeless at it and can't seem to find any one ebay or anywhere.

Or if you know a site that sells them, that would be coll thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

I havent tried knitting a hat yet, dont even have a pattern. If i find a pattern I might give it a go.

Sorry cant be of more help!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I made these if you like them let me know.


----------



## dextermom (Jan 24, 2007)

Aww how cute do they look!

Would you be able to make me one? I'll pay you for it.

My dog is a boy, you got any darker colours?


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

did you go by pattern? can you post how to do it? i want to make one. they are so cute.


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

if you have the knifty knitter it tells you how to make a hat. you would just neede to leave the wholes the same way you do for the sweater. but i do love the little hats you made very cute. i love the little flower. i will try to make one and post what i have gotten.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

You just crochet in the round do increases until the top is big enough. Then for the ear holes skip like 8 stitches and make a chain about the same # as stitches where you skipped.Then the next rw you just sc or dc or whatever stitch you're using to make them you do that stitch in the chains & other stitches. Then just do several more rws in the round & for the earflaps they're just attaching the yarn where you want them and do decrease to taper it down.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

dollie1 said:


> Aww how cute do they look!
> 
> Would you be able to make me one? I'll pay you for it.
> 
> My dog is a boy, you got any darker colours?


What color would you like I can get any color really.I could do stripes too if you'd like ? Is $10 ok that would include shipping & can you pay me through paypal ?


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

oh alisha id love one of those  just like abbys for kisses its beautiful


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Pom pom you'd have to measure around her head for me & the space in between her ears.


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

those pics are adorable Alisha!!!


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

ok alisha ill have measurements for you tomorrow


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Pom pom that's fine. 

Thanks Coco


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

aw cant wait to see Kisses in one! 
you really are so talented!!havnt seen any hats with the holes before, you should maybe try selling some on ebay, im sure people would love them!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks Coco  I may try to sell some on Etsy.If you've never seen Etsy do a search it's pretty cool.


----------



## dextermom (Jan 24, 2007)

Alisha said:


> What color would you like I can get any color really.I could do stripes too if you'd like ? Is $10 ok that would include shipping & can you pay me through paypal ?


Any darker colour would be fine, green, blue black?
I do have paypal


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

OK Great I'll get to work on it & then I'll post a pic here & we'll go from there.


----------



## dextermom (Jan 24, 2007)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## kellie (Jan 22, 2008)

Adorable...I would buy one.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Thank you Kellie


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwwwww...thats its too cute!


----------

